# Can iTunes shrink music automatically when I copy to an iPod?



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Just have a 2GB Nano,

Is there a way iTunes will compress on the fly, music when I copy it to the iPod?

I'd hate to convert lossless songs to 128kb/s and end up with duplicates of songs in my iTunes library.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

With your iPod connected to your Mac, under iTunes preferences-> there should be an option to convert music that's higher than 128kbps to 128kbps.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Ahh Thanks. Will check that out.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Tried this both on my MAC & PC with no such luck! Couldn't find what you mentioned.

I have see your tip on google under http://myipodblog.blogspot.com/ in the iPOD Shuffle Tip Section.

Please advise if you can...perhaps it's phased out of the newer iTunes?


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Another_Paul said:


> Tried this both on my MAC & PC with no such luck! Couldn't find what you mentioned.
> 
> I have see your tip on google under http://myipodblog.blogspot.com/ in the iPOD Shuffle Tip Section.
> 
> Please advise if you can...perhaps it's phased out of the newer iTunes?


uh no it's always been there. 

Import music to 128kps bit rate. 

Lower if you want quantity over quality. 

I have all my music at 192kbps bit rates or higher. I'm picky.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

lostchild said:


> uh no it's always been there.
> 
> Import music to 128kps bit rate.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for how to find this:

Connect iPod shuffle, open the iPod Preferences dialog, and click the iPod tab. Click the check box next to “Convert higher bit rate songs to 128 kbps AAC for this iPod.” Then click OK.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I think what he is asking is can you re-encode music that is already in iTunes to make it even smaller.

Yes you can, but it won't do it automatically and for the most part you do not want to re-compress music that has already been compressed because it will sound like $*#@. The best idea is to improt the music into iTunes the first time at the 128 kbps bit rate that lostchild suggested.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

That feature is only for the shuffle... don't ask why.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

D'oh. My bad, sorry.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Trevor... said:


> That feature is only for the shuffle... don't ask why.


Ahh cool, I did not know that.


----------

